# Macro Photography - Olympus C-200z



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi... Would welcome constructive advice.

Can't seem to get any decent close up shots with my Olympus Camedia C-2000Z

I set the focus to macro (flower icon) which should give me a minimum focusing distance of 20cm (about 8" or so) and that seems to be the entire advice in what is laughingly called the manual.

Now here's where things get a little fuzzy... Should I be using W/A setting or doesn't it matter what the zoom setting is? With flash on, the flash simply burns out the image. With flash off, the camera doesn't seem to be focussing close enough.

Can anyone think of what's wrong?

Rob


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm not familiar with the 2000Z, but I've owned 3 Olys so I'll give it a shot. Is there a setting to reduce the strength of the flash? You might try that or backing away to closer to the max macro range and using zoom with the flash.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Only a guess this, but is it trying to focus on any reflections in the watch glass??


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Nalu said:


> I'm not familiar with the 2000Z, but I've owned 3 Olys so I'll give it a shot. Is there a setting to reduce the strength of the flash? You might try that or backing away to closer to the max macro range and using zoom with the flash.


Well the truth is I simply don't know.

Many years ago when I was an A level photography student I had to photograph some coins. I made a 'light tent' out of an old white sheet and poked the lens of my SLR through a slit I had cut in it. I used an off-camera flash outside the tent, firing through the fabric, and a Shepherd flash meter to measure exposure. I got some really impressive results. I guess I might have to do something similar here.

I read somewhere that somebody uses a semi-opaque white plastic bucket for this job - I'll have a scout around the local cheap shops and see what I can find.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Rob

for macro work you "need" a tripod, bean bag, pile of books or whatever to keep the camera rock steady. The field of focus is so small that you pressing the button will move the camera enough to throw your subject out of the field of focus, also the shutter speed will be so long that the movement of the camera will cause the picture to blur.

Your flash will have one output setting that is why it is swamping your subject with light, it will really be meant for illuminating subjects 10 to 15 feet away







so keep it turned off.

My advice, and this is from a complete amateur, is to start by using diffused natural light without the aid of the flash and plant your camera on something firm so you can press the shutter release without moving it. If you have a dark patch in the frame try illuminating it by bouncing some light there with a white piece of paper or similar.

You will have to experiment with the optical zoom (don't use the digital zoom) to see what gives you closer focus. But bear in mind that most lenses have much poorer quality at their full zoom.

Oh and have fun taking your pictures 

Toby


----------

